# Bekomme den gcc-3.3.6 nicht ans laufen. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Habe mir mein System geschreddert und wollte es neu aufsetzen. Da geht momentan der gcc-3.3.6 nicht durch. Er bricht immer mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```
bison  -v /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.y\

        --output=/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.c --defines

bison: kann Datei „/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.y--output=/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.c“ nicht öffnen: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
```

Wenn man jetzt die ganzen Pfade rausfiltert passiert also folgendes: 

```
bison -v parse.y--output=parse.c
```

Es fehlt da also ein Leerzeichen. Nur wo ist es hin und an was liegt es?Last edited by Klaus Meier on Tue Dec 04, 2007 10:04 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Treborius

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-619076-highlight-.html

würde mich auch über eine antwort freuen, hab nämlich genau das selbe problem

----------

## Treborius

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Habe mir mein System geschreddert und wollte es neu aufsetzen. Da geht momentan der gcc-3.3.6 nicht durch. Er bricht immer mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:
> 
> ```
> bison  -v /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-3.3.6-r1/work/gcc-3.3.6/gcc/treelang/parse.y\
> 
> ...

 

nur um was zu überprüfen, kannst du mal deine ausgabe von z.B.

```

#df

```

posten? Mir gehts nicht um die Werte, eher um einen seltsamen bug den ich im zusammenhang damit hatte,

nämlich das alle ausgabe irgendwie zu 0 wurden

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo

Versucht es doch mal mit:

```
march=i686
```

für Intel

bzw

```
march=athlon xp
```

für Athlon in der make.conf

Zu Zeiten von gcc-3.3* gab es noch kein Core Duo bzw. Athlon k8

viel Glück

MfG  josef.95

----------

## LunX

Sollte die Installation von 'libstdc++-v3' nicht die installation von gcc-3.3* überflüssig machen? Oder hatte ich da beim letzen mal was falsch verstanden?

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Versucht es doch mal mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 Vor 10 Tagen ging er noch mit march=prescott durch, hat mich auch gewundert, aber daran liegt es nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Sollte die Installation von 'libstdc++-v3' nicht die installation von gcc-3.3* überflüssig machen? Oder hatte ich da beim letzen mal was falsch verstanden?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lunx

 Keine Ahnung, bei mir will portage den von alleine installieren. Und ich hatte letztens ein Plugin für den vdr, welches denn dreier gcc haben wollte. Aber egal für was man ihn braucht, irgendwo steckt da ein Bug.

----------

## LunX

Also ich hatte das selbe Problem. Habe dann im Forum gesucht und dabei das Programm gefunden. Danach war die installation einer GCC-3.3* Version nicht mehr nötig.

----------

## Thargor

mach mal ein

```
emerge -v1 sys-libs/libstdc++-v3
```

 das sollte helfen.

Das Problem ist, dass aeltere (meist proprietaere) software teilweise noch die c++ libraries des gcc-3* braucht, und die sind entweder

-im gcc-3* (wer haette das gedacht  :Very Happy:  )

-oder eben in der libstdc++-v3 <-- exact so, es gibt auch virtual/libstdc++, aber das installiert aus unerfindlichen Gruenden zuerst den gcc-3* und greift erst wenn der nicht verfuegbar ist auf die reine library zurueck.

Nicht getested: Es sollte auch helfen, den gcc-3* zu masken

----------

## Gibheer

die libstdc++v3 nimmt die libarys vom gcc3 und kompiliert nur diese (sieht man an den Zeilen die da vorbeirauschen). Und dass der gcc reingezogen wird ist eine dumme Abhaengigkeit, weil zuerst nach dem gcc gesucht wird und wenn es den nicht gibt, dann soll er installiert werden. Allerdings gegeb sie die betroffenen ebuilds auch mit der libstdc++v3 zufrieden. Warum man das so gemacht hat, weiss ich nicht, aber da sollte man eventuell mal etwas bereinigen.   :Confused: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ok, mit der lib alleine geht es. Aber das ist nicht das eigentliche Problem. Es wird beim emergen eine falsche Kommandozeile übergeben. Und das verursacht bei mir weitere Probleme, nicht nur mit dem gcc. Werde dazu mal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, der die Problematik beschreibt.

----------

## Carlo

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es fehlt da also ein Leerzeichen. Nur wo ist es hin und an was liegt es?

 

Vermutlich war es nie da, weil sich jemand vertippt hat. Oder jemandes sed expression war Murks, oder, oder, oder...

Zieh bugs.g.o zu Rate und öffne selber einen Bug, wenn sich nichts findet! Mit Threads hier im Board erreichst du diejenigen, die sich um solche Fehler kümmern sollten, nicht.

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Sollte die Installation von 'libstdc++-v3' nicht die installation von gcc-3.3* überflüssig machen?

 

Schon. Das Problem ist, daß Portage bei der Auflösung von virtuallen Abhängigkeiten das schon installierte Paket präferiert, was im Normalerfall auch das gewüschte Verhalten ist.

----------

